# Who wants to build this table for me



## STLfirewood (Aug 27, 2010)

Just like the title says. I want one of you guys to build this table for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_qn62zny0

Thanks Scott


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 27, 2010)

A guy over on Woodnet.net has made them. That may even be him. He described in great detail how he did every step. He'll glady make you another. I think he said that the cost was about $20K.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 27, 2010)

those things are pretty simple to build. ive built several,but one mine they dont expand, they sit a little uneven, wood is not as nice,finish is a little duller,but basically the same,and much less than 20 g's.


btw:man was that thing sweet!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 27, 2010)

That was pretty impressive but what would be really cool would be to incorporate contrasting color inlays in the wood as designs that changed shape as the table expands and retracts! That would really be sweet. I may just have to come up with something like that thanks for the link!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 1, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Just like the title says. I want one of you guys to build this table for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_qn62zny0
> 
> Thanks Scott


Well, money talks, and the rest walks.

Anything is possible. Sure, we all want stuff like that, but few will spend the $$$s that it takes to get something custom built like that.

OTOH, why do you need someone else to build it for you, can't you build it yourself?


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 1, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Well, money talks, and the rest walks.
> 
> Anything is possible. Sure, we all want stuff like that, but few will spend the $$$s that it takes to get something custom built like that.
> 
> OTOH, why do you need someone else to build it for you, can't you build it yourself?



I can't build a box. I have no skills when it comes to wood working.

Scott


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 2, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I can't build a box. I have no skills when it comes to wood working.
> 
> Scott


Well, would you pay $20k for a table like that?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 5, 2010)

STLfirewood,

Seriously, I just got this flared stump that would be perfect for such a table...


----------



## kimosawboy (Sep 5, 2010)

If you would like a duplicate of the table in the video, PM me.
G Vavra


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 5, 2010)

That would take weeks to build.....


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't justify the money for a table like that. I think it's really cool but 20k is a lot of money for me. I just spent that on a firewood kiln. The wife would kill me if I hit the account for another 20k. Thank for the offers

Scott


----------

